# The Day Old Bread Store.



## Remy (Aug 26, 2022)

Does anyone else remember these? My mother shopped there. I have few good memories but we were allowed one of those packaged baked treats every time we went. Like the twin cupcakes or those banana things.

My mother would buy a lot and then freeze. She said fresh bread isn't good for you. I disagree with that strange statement.

They don't have dedicated day old bread stores anymore. At least I haven't seen one in years.


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 26, 2022)

There was one around here someplace years ago but I never had a chance to go to it.

Back east there was one called Freihofer's, went there regularly.  Good stuff!!


----------



## Paco Dennis (Aug 26, 2022)

We did a lot of shopping at the day old bread store. A great pace to get pastries too.


----------



## dobielvr (Aug 26, 2022)

We had one here in town too.  It was located by where I worked, so I would stop there on once in awhile on my way home.
It was mostly pastries.  It was called Entenmann's.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 26, 2022)

There is a Bimbo dead bread store a few blocks from my apartment.

They always have a special bonus item for people that spend $5.00 or more and senior citizen discounts on Wednesday.

I usually stop when I’m out running errands.


----------



## NorthernLight (Aug 26, 2022)

I haven't seen one for maybe 40 years. I used to shop there. My friend called it the used bread store.

Occasionally I'd see bread or baked goods marked down in a store or bakery, but not in a dedicated store. Probably the overhead got too high. 

Many years ago I ate some bread that made me sick. After that I could eat only fresh baked goods. So no more day-old bread for me.


----------



## Blessed (Aug 26, 2022)

It was part of my childhood and something I did as an adult.  The products offered were so much cheaper and were still fresh.  Used to have one around the corner but it closed about 10 years ago.  I still miss it.  Great thing to pop in and grab hamburger, hot dog buns or specials on rye or sourdough.


----------



## Don M. (Aug 26, 2022)

Our local Walmart has a big shelf of expired date bread and baked goods....the local Amish and Mennonites snap that stuff right up.  Once in awhile I get lucky and find a dozen doughnuts there for 1/2 price, and they go in my cart.


----------



## Remy (Aug 26, 2022)

I see Safeway grocery stores put their bakery items on at half price in the corner. But not usually the brand breads. It makes me wonder where those go to.

 "Freakin Frugal" dumpster diving on YouTube pulled out a bunch of bagels from an Aldi dumpster in their latest video.


----------



## NorthernLight (Aug 26, 2022)

The brand breads go back to the company that stocks them. 

The most delicious cantaloupe I ever ate, I found behind a supermarket next to the dumpster. I guess it was too ripe to sell.


----------



## Remy (Aug 26, 2022)

NorthernLight said:


> The brand breads go back to the company that stocks them.
> 
> The most delicious cantaloupe I ever ate, I found behind a supermarket next to the dumpster. I guess it was too ripe to sell.


And I wonder what they do with them? Donate? Throw away? It seems all that food and other products, some which are purposely destroyed, can be written off by the store and/or company for taxes. So that's so much easier than donating. Just dump it, as long as they still get the money.

I wish this would change.


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 26, 2022)

*I often shopped at one when I lived in Rochester. There was a lot of deals.  Back when I had my big freezer I stored a lot. Did not go there as much after Rick died. He often brought sandwiches to work for lunch.  Now that it is just me I do not eat as much bread.  *


----------



## feywon (Aug 26, 2022)

Remy said:


> Does anyone else remember these? My mother shopped there. I have few good memories but we were allowed one of those packaged baked treats every time we went. Like the twin cupcakes or those banana things.
> 
> My mother would buy a lot and then freeze. She said fresh bread isn't good for you. I disagree with that strange statement.
> 
> They don't have dedicated day old bread stores anymore. At least I haven't seen one in years.


Whenever i lived in cities that had one i always shopped at them.  My favorite was  the King's Hawaiian Bakery in Honolulu.

As for fresh bread 'not being good for you', that is actually somewhat true about commercial white bread. I recently saw a video that said if you freeze then thaw white bread before using it lowers the glycemic index # for it by some 30%, and somehow aids digestion. And if you toast it after defrosting, the glycemic index is lowered a few more points.

It was all we ate as kids till Mom And i moved to NJ.  Most kids raised on white bread don't shift to liking heartier whole wheat, rye, pumpernickel but i loved the extra flavor.  The only thing i have on white anymore is peanut butter or cream cheese and jam.  And sometimes i !ake bread pudding with it.  Freezing it before using doesn't seem to impact the flavor or texture for sandwiches either.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 26, 2022)

Remy said:


> And I wonder what they do with them? Donate? Throw away? It seems all that food and other products, some which are purposely destroyed, can be written off by the store and/or company for taxes. So that's so much easier than donating. Just dump it, as long as they still get the money.
> 
> I wish this would change.


I think that we are too spoiled to live in a world without enough of a selection on store shelves to eliminate waste.

In this area the national brands of bread carried by the dead bread store that remain unsold to consumers are sold in bulk as animal feed to local farmers.


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 26, 2022)

Remy said:


> Does anyone else remember these? My mother shopped there. I have few good memories but we were allowed one of those packaged baked treats every time we went. Like the twin cupcakes or those banana things.
> 
> My mother would buy a lot and then freeze. She said fresh bread isn't good for you. I disagree with that strange statement.
> 
> They don't have dedicated day old bread stores anymore. At least I haven't seen one in years.


When I volunteered at my stepson's elementary school in Uvalde... I'd buy cupcakes for the students at one of these places.  Kids would scarf them down.   lol


----------



## Geezerette (Aug 26, 2022)

I remember there being a Freihofers store in upstate NY,   but was only there once or twice because it just wasn’t on our usual shopping circuits.


----------



## feywon (Aug 27, 2022)

Aunt Bea said:


> I think that we are too spoiled to live in a world without enough of a selection on store shelves to eliminate waste.
> 
> In this area the national brands of bread carried by the dead bread store that remain unsold to consumers are sold in bulk as animal feed to local farmers.


Part of the reason Americans were so freaked out by shortages during the worst of pandemic was that we have way too many choices in most everything normally. 'Spoiled' is indeed a good description.  When i visited my in-laws farm in Guyana in 1971-72 i admit i was surprised but also kind of liked the simplicity of not having 5 different brand's version of 20 different kinds of cereal for example.


----------



## Remy (Aug 27, 2022)

Aunt Bea said:


> I think that we are too spoiled to live in a world without enough of a selection on store shelves to eliminate waste.
> 
> In this area the national brands of bread carried by the dead bread store that remain unsold to consumers are sold in bulk as animal feed to local farmers.


I've said it for years that we are spoiled. Grocery stores full of food.


----------



## Fyrefox (Aug 28, 2022)

The big attraction there was baked goods rather than bread, but my mother frequented an _Entenmann’s _discount clearance store in New Jersey.  They had “red line” and “black line” clearance items, with one being even older than the other.  The stuff was cheap as was my mother, and if you resided in a household as I did where home baking was almost non-existent, it was manna from heaven.  I’m probably alive today because of the additives and preservatives in all those over-the-hill baked goods I consumed…


----------



## Blessed (Aug 28, 2022)

They do make tasty baked goods though! At least around here they are quite expensive.


----------



## StephanieLewisLongevity (Aug 28, 2022)

Remy said:


> Does anyone else remember these? My mother shopped there. I have few good memories but we were allowed one of those packaged baked treats every time we went. Like the twin cupcakes or those banana things.
> 
> My mother would buy a lot and then freeze. She said fresh bread isn't good for you. I disagree with that strange statement.
> 
> They don't have dedicated day old bread stores anymore. At least I haven't seen one in years.


They're still around, I haven't been in one since I was first married and broke!


----------



## HazyDavey (Aug 28, 2022)

Aunt Bea said:


> There is a Bimbo dead bread store a few blocks from my apartment.
> 
> They always have a special bonus item for people that spend $5.00 or more and senior citizen discounts on Wednesday.
> 
> I usually stop when I’m out running errands.


We also had a Bimbo Bakery bread store years ago. It was fun to drop in and see what they had, maybe try a new bread or something. Got to know the folks working there and it was nice to visit with them a bit. We miss it very much..


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 28, 2022)

Remy said:


> They don't have dedicated day old bread stores anymore. At least I haven't seen one in years.


We've got one here
I tap it when my lady is too busy to bake

This one is not as discounted as the ones of old
But.....gotta have my bread


----------



## Pappy (Aug 28, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> There was one around here someplace years ago but I never had a chance to go to it.
> 
> Back east there was one called Freihofer's, went there regularly.  Good stuff!!


Well thank you Janice. I worked for Friehofers for 26 years. Family owned and the very best. Sadly, shareholders sold them out to Kraft foods and it was all down hill until I retired.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 28, 2022)

Geezerette said:


> I remember there being a Freihofers store in upstate NY,   but was only there once or twice because it just wasn’t on our usual shopping circuits.


There was one in Verona and Syracuse, NY. I dropped my day old bread in Verona depot.


----------



## JustDave (Aug 28, 2022)

Remy said:


> They don't have dedicated day old bread stores anymore. At least I haven't seen one in years.


That was true with fresh baked bakery bread.  You know the good kind... real bread.  Most of the shelves in the store have bread with so many preservatives that they could have buried it with the Pharaohs.  Maybe all bread comes that way now.


----------



## Liberty (Aug 28, 2022)

Remy said:


> And I wonder what they do with them? Donate? Throw away? It seems all that food and other products, some which are purposely destroyed, can be written off by the store and/or company for taxes. So that's so much easier than donating. Just dump it, as long as they still get the money.
> 
> I wish this would change.


They are donating the produce and bakery items to the food bank around here...as long as its still good
that is.  Glad they are doing that.


----------



## Moon Rat (Aug 28, 2022)

Fyrefox said:


> The big attraction there was baked goods rather than bread, but my mother frequented an _Entenmann’s _discount clearance store in New Jersey. They had “red line” and “black line” clearance items, with one being even older than the other. The stuff was cheap as was my mother, and if you resided in a household as I did where home baking was almost non-existent, it was manna from heaven. I’m probably alive today because of the additives and preservatives in all those over-the-hill baked goods I consumed…
> 
> View attachment 236570


I love Entenmann’s cheese Danish. I could eat a whole one by myself within a day.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Aug 28, 2022)

We had a day old store till about 5/6 years ago. I used to buy my bread there. It was dirt cheap, And the products were still good, they weren't stale. And besides those little blueberry pies weren't going to survive the ride home, anyway.


----------



## Remy (Aug 28, 2022)

JustDave said:


> That was true with fresh baked bakery bread.  You know the good kind... real bread.  Most of the shelves in the store have bread with so many preservatives that they could have buried it with the Pharaohs.  Maybe all bread comes that way now.


Not all. I read the labels but you are right about the store bakery breads, many of them have additional unknown ingredients. 

Most Trader Joe's breads are good at no strange ingredients and Dave's Killer bread brand.


----------



## Remy (Aug 28, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> We've got one here
> I tap it when my lady is too busy to bake
> 
> This one is not as discounted as the ones of old
> ...


Me too! I'm not going without bread.


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 28, 2022)

Pappy said:


> Well thank you Janice. I worked for Friehofers for 26 years. Family owned and the very best. Sadly, shareholders sold them out to Kraft foods and it was all down hill until I retired.


I think the one I went to was in Palatine Bridge.  
Do you mean the company doesn't exist anymore?
If I ever make it back to the east coast, everything familiar will have disappeared.


----------



## debodun (Aug 28, 2022)

Freihofer's bakery ( a regional business here) operated several outlets in the area. I remember my mom getting "bird bread" - a huge plastic bag filled with about 10 to 12 loaves of stale bread. Maybe the birds got some of it, but I think we at most of it. You can't tall if bread is stale if it's toasted (stale doesn't necessarily mean moldy - just dried out a little). Freihofer's closed many of the outlets a few years ago.


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 28, 2022)

It was at Freihofer's when I was a small child that I won a mini-loaf of bread by picking a balloon that had a winning ticket or something like that in it.  Fun!!!


----------



## Pappy (Aug 28, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> I think the one I went to was in Palatine Bridge.
> Do you mean the company doesn't exist anymore?
> If I ever make it back to the east coast, everything familiar will have disappeared.


It does exist and as far as I know it is now owned by Bimbo bread co.
Palatine Bridge is down near St. Johnsville isn’t it? I use to go down as far as Sprakers when I worked for Millbrook bread.


debodun said:


> Freihofer's bakery ( a regional business here) operated several outlets in the area. I remember my mom getting "bird bread" - a huge plastic bag filled with about 10 to 12 loaves of stale bread. Maybe the birds got some of it, but I think we at most of it. You can't tall if bread is stale if it's toasted (stale doesn't necessarily mean moldy - just dried out a little. Freihofer's closed many of the outlets a few years ago.


As I mentioned before, after Kraft bought it they made the drivers buy their own trucks and gave them a small increase in commissions. They closed a lot of thrift stores and did away with a lot of the product line. Only worried about profits and the heck with its employees.


----------



## debodun (Aug 29, 2022)

Freihofer's even had their own 15 minute TV show that aired in the late afternoon in the 1950s and 60s and was aimed at kids. "The Freddie Freihofer Show" had a host that would tell stories as he illustrated them with quick sketches on a drawing board. The audience consisted of a "peanut gallery" like set-up of kids who were celebrating birthdays. Of course the main function was to advertise Friehofer products which were even plugged in the show's jaunty theme song:

Freddie, we're ready, we're waiting for you.
Freddie, we love everything that you do.
We love you cookies, your cakes and your pies.
We love the way you roll those funny, bunny eyes.

Freddie Freihofer, we think you're swell.
Freddie we love the stories you tell.
We love your cookies, your bread and your cakes.
We love everything Freddie Friehofer bakes.

I was on the TV show twice - when I was 4 and when I was 7. The first host was Bud Mason who died in a tragic car crash. His duties were assumed by Jim Fisk who passed away 11 years ago. These are photos of the two times I was on the show. Can you pick me out?


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 29, 2022)

Pappy said:


> It does exist and as far as I know it is now owned by Bimbo bread co.
> Palatine Bridge is down near St. Johnsville isn’t it? I use to go down as far as Sprakers when I worked for Millbrook bread.
> 
> As I mentioned before, after Kraft bought it they made the drivers buy their own trucks and gave them a small increase in commissions. They closed a lot of thrift stores and did away with a lot of the product line. Only worried about profits and the heck with its employees.


Yes, that's where Palatine Bridge is-  near St. Johnsville, Fort Plain, etc.  

I haven't tried any Bimbo products lately, but didn't really like them years ago.


----------



## win231 (Aug 29, 2022)

A few years ago, I made a ham sandwich with this bread.
It cleared up my infection.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 29, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> Yes, that's where Palatine Bridge is-  near St. Johnsville, Fort Plain, etc.
> 
> I haven't tried any Bimbo products lately, but didn't really like them years ago.


Yes Janice, that was my old bread Route. When I finished those towns, I went over the hill to Middleville, Newport and a couple more, then back to Marcy where our depot was.


----------



## deaver (Aug 29, 2022)

grocers here do the donut day old sales but bread goes back to brand.. day old meat in some grocers also...ft. mohave az had the last day old bread store I found.


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 30, 2022)

Pappy said:


> Yes Janice, that was my old bread Route. When I finished those towns, I went over the hill to Middleville, Newport and a couple more, then back to Marcy where our depot was.


Well, I'll be darned.. like the old saying goes "it's a small world!"


----------



## Indiana Joe (Dec 8, 2022)

Remy said:


> Does anyone else remember these? My mother shopped there. I have few good memories but we were allowed one of those packaged baked treats every time we went. Like the twin cupcakes or those banana things.
> 
> My mother would buy a lot and then freeze. She said fresh bread isn't good for you. I disagree with that strange statement.
> 
> They don't have dedicated day old bread stores anymore. At least I haven't seen one in years.


We still had those in NW Indiana until about 5 or 6 years ago.  they disappeared overnight. I'm sure in my own mind that the bread companies bought them up, forcing everyone to have to pay their present day ridiculous prices  for a loaf of bread.

That really hurt the wild animals to whom i fed that bread to every night.  At about 15 cents a loaf, they ate pretty good.

Heck, much of it was still perfectly edible for people.  That fact, I'm sure, was costing the bread companies a ton of lost sales on their so-called fresh bread.


----------



## debodun (Dec 8, 2022)

Yep, almost $10 for a loaf of bread in the store - enough to make about 4 sandwiches.


----------



## JaniceM (Dec 8, 2022)

debodun said:


> Yep, almost $10 for a loaf of bread in the store - enough to make about 4 sandwiches.


Seriously?!?


----------



## debodun (Dec 8, 2022)

The last time I looked at bread in the nearest store, there wasn't a loaf of bread under $8 and they were what I call half or short loaves.


----------



## Remy (Dec 8, 2022)

Indiana Joe said:


> We still had those in NW Indiana until about 5 or 6 years ago.  they disappeared overnight. I'm sure in my own mind that the bread companies bought them up, forcing everyone to have to pay their present day ridiculous prices  for a loaf of bread.
> 
> That really hurt the wild animals to whom i fed that bread to every night.  At about 15 cents a loaf, they ate pretty good.
> 
> Heck, much of it was still perfectly edible for people.  That fact, I'm sure, was costing the bread companies a ton of lost sales on their so-called fresh bread.


I think you bring up a great point about those stores being bought up and closed. Greed always wins out.

I wish I had the nerve to dumpster dive.


----------



## Remy (Dec 8, 2022)

debodun said:


> The last time I looked at bread in the nearest store, there wasn't a loaf of bread under $8 and they were what I call half or short loaves.


I got a loaf of Orowheat organic thin slice at WINCO Foods for under 5. But bread is getting really high. Trader Joe's is holding at decent prices and I check the Safeway grocery store half price bakery rack which they have shoved in an alcove to the back of the store.


----------



## debodun (Dec 8, 2022)

I usually check out the "day old" shelves in the store before shopping for the fresher baked goods. I doubt that the day old items are actually that. I've seen moldy goods on those shelves. At the store, they have a bakery department (where the day old items originate), but also have a bread aisle where the commercially made breads are.


----------



## JaniceM (Dec 8, 2022)

debodun said:


> The last time I looked at bread in the nearest store, there wasn't a loaf of bread under $8 and they were what I call half or short loaves.


Geez, and I thought $3.99 was bad..


----------



## NorthernLight (Dec 8, 2022)

I don't buy bread any more, but I used to. It was very expensive. Seems strange, as flour is cheap. 

Maybe making your own is a good idea. If you don’t want to make it by hand, there are breadmakers.


----------



## debodun (Dec 8, 2022)

Everything in New York cost more than in other locales - from gasoline to food.


----------



## Bella (Dec 8, 2022)

Talk about sticker shock. The price of gluten free bread is through the roof! I bought a package of _four_ Against The Grain rolls yesterday,_ "on sale"_, for $8.49. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  The next time I go grocery shopping, I'm taking smelling salts with me!


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 17, 2022)

Yes I would get it and give it to the birds.  They loved it!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 17, 2022)

We lived and I went to school near a bread factory.  That bread smelled so good when the windows at school were left open during the warmer months. They sold discounted day old bread, which my father would buy and they also carried Hostess cupcakes which could be gotten at a discount price if they were day old or near day old.

@Fyrefox  My husband and I also frequented a discount store in N.J. where Entenmann's and other brands were sold. I discovered Voortman's sugar free almonettes there and they became my favorite cookies. Since my husband is gone and I haven't been in a few years, I was wondering if the store is still there.


----------



## Blessed (Dec 17, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> We lived and I went to school near a bread factory.  That bread smelled so good when the windows at school were left open during the warmer months. They sold discounted day old bread, which my father would buy and they also carried Hostess cupcakes which could be gotten at a discount price if they were day old or near day old.
> 
> @Fyrefox  My husband and I also frequented a discount store in N.J. where Entenmann's and other brands were sold. I discovered Voortman's sugar free almonettes there and they became my favorite cookies. Since my husband is gone and I haven't been in a few years, I was wondering if the store is still there.



More than likely not there.  There were many outlets as a child.  When I was an adult in my 20's they were there.  Even into my 50's they were there.  Now they are are gone in my area. I had one just around the corner from the house.  There might be a couple 30 minutes away but I do not travel that far.  If there was one close I would still be going. Another thing tossed by the way side that would be helpful to so many in this day with increasing cost.


----------



## Indiana Joe (Dec 18, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> We lived and I went to school near a bread factory.  That bread smelled so good when the windows at school were left open during the warmer months. They sold discounted day old bread, which my father would buy and they also carried Hostess cupcakes which could be gotten at a discount price if they were day old or near day old.
> 
> @Fyrefox  My husband and I also frequented a discount store in N.J. where Entenmann's and other brands were sold. I discovered Voortman's sugar free almonettes there and they became my favorite cookies. Since my husband is gone and I haven't been in a few years, I was wondering if the store is still there.


Ha! Memories...of when I was 7 yrs old in Chicago and would walk the railroad tracks to Diversey St. where the Wonder Bread bakers were.  I'd put down my nickle and get a super fresh Banana Twinkies - with real banana flavored filling. That was about '41. By the late '50s or early '60s, Wonder has ruined all their products.  They had turned them into terrible tasting grease filled garbage.


----------



## hearlady (Dec 18, 2022)

Covid closed our bread store and it never reopened. It was so convenient, right on my way home from work.
They were Sunbeam bread but sold others even Dave's Bread which is expensive.
Also, gravy mixes and things.
They had huge bags of old bread you could buy for pigs I'm guessing.
I miss it although I don't go by that way anymore so it doesn't matter.


----------



## chic (Dec 18, 2022)

Growing up, up we had bakeries in my hometown but never a day old bread store. There are sections of local supermarkets that do offer old old packaged baked stuff. I've never bought it.


----------



## Remy (Dec 18, 2022)

chic said:


> Growing up, up we had bakeries in my hometown but never a day old bread store. There are sections of local supermarkets that do offer old old packaged baked stuff. I've never bought it.


Safeway grocery stores has a section for their bakery breads. They are 1/2 price and they really seem as fresh as the regular. I usually look for the focaccia bread.


----------



## 1955 (Dec 18, 2022)

We have a resale store that puts out free bread from Panera Bread on Thursday. I guess the local store donates it to them after it’s to old to sell. It always taste good to me – well it used to until I went gluten free.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 18, 2022)

Indiana Joe said:


> Ha! Memories...of when I was 7 yrs old in Chicago and would walk the railroad tracks to Diversey St. where the Wonder Bread bakers were.  I'd put down my nickle and get a super fresh Banana Twinkies - with real banana flavored filling. That was about '41. By the late '50s or early '60s, Wonder has ruined all their products.  They had turned them into terrible tasting grease filled garbage.


I don't remember banana Twinkies. But one of my former co-workers, our head clinic nurse, loved her some Twinkies...so whenever I hear about or see them, I think of her may she R.I.P. I was still buying Hostess products in the 60's and don't remember any differences but shortly after I stopped eating white bread and I'm sure I explored other sweet treats. I used to love their orange cupcakes even though they didn't hold a candle to my mother's homemade orange cakes. Speaking of ruining products, my son told me (and my honorary daughter agreed) that Nabisco Oreos just don't taste the same since another company took over production.


----------



## Indiana Joe (Dec 19, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I don't remember banana Twinkies. But one of my former co-workers, our head clinic nurse, loved her some Twinkies...so whenever I hear about or see them, I think of her may she R.I.P. I was still buying Hostess products in the 60's and don't remember any differences but shortly after I stopped eating white bread and I'm sure I explored other sweet treats. I used to love their orange cupcakes even though they didn't hold a candle to my mother's homemade orange cakes. Speaking of ruining products, my son told me (and my honorary daughter agreed) that Nabisco Oreos just don't taste the same since another company took over production.


If you started eating Hostess stuff in the sixties you were eating the junk I was referring to.  The changes from the good stuff to the bad stuff was in the late '50s to very early '60s.  That's why you didn't notice any change.  You were alreay chawing down the newer ones.


----------



## smilingmore (Dec 24, 2022)

Remy said:


> Does anyone else remember these? My mother shopped there. I have few good memories but we were allowed one of those packaged baked treats every time we went. Like the twin cupcakes or those banana things.
> 
> My mother would buy a lot and then freeze. She said fresh bread isn't good for you. I disagree with that strange statement.
> 
> They don't have dedicated day old bread stores anymore. At least I haven't seen one in years.


I really miss day old bread.  I use it for making stuffing for turkey, it's better than what comes in a box.  I also like to bake slices of old bread in the oven Melba toast.


----------



## leastlongprime (Dec 24, 2022)

Near our rental, there is a major bakery with a "country store". I may buy something. 
Our local Fred Meyer, super Kroger, has a super premium brand that goes to discount bin.
That super premium multigrain day old bread,  will still  take us a month to finish off. 

I always get near pull date meats and prefer overripe, discounted fruits. We used to have a farm and wife used to handmake bread.


----------



## Conce (Dec 24, 2022)

Remy said:


> Does anyone else remember these? My mother shopped there. I have few good memories but we were allowed one of those packaged baked treats every time we went. Like the twin cupcakes or those banana things.
> 
> My mother would buy a lot and then freeze. She said fresh bread isn't good for you. I disagree with that strange statement.
> 
> They don't have dedicated day old bread stores anymore. At least I haven't seen one in years.


I loved these and shopped there for ALL our bread, cakes, etc. I had 3 teenage boys at the time. Every day, we went through at least a loaf of bread, a gallon of milk and a box of cereal, BEFORE I made dinner. We were a military family and there was never any EXTRA money. We made it every month and I was proud to know how to do it.
I was raised in a family that passed down stories of the Great Depression. I practiced scratch cooking, stretched a pound of ground meat to make two meals (for example) and we all made it. I have 3 wonderful boys, now men who thought their childhood experiences were idyllic. 
I am still frugal and waste nothing, especially water and electricity. Today's peril is the demolition of the planet, needlessly filling the landfill, etc. I still say, make the dollar go as far as possible.
I wish we still had day old bread stores.


----------

